# A thought...



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have been thinking lately... why am I hung up on you? It is truly a waste of time. You do nothing for me but cause pain. 
I am tired of you trying to get me to pander to you( in the past I would have) not any more. You worked hard yes, but in some ways at my expense. 
When I wanted to talk, you never did. I tired every way to communicate my feelings and our problems. I may have handled it improperly at times, but I was always honest. You still leave me to make the hard choices and say the difficult things. 
By the way, I trusted you, just not when you lied. Going to a bar till 3am is not something a married mother should be doing behind her husband's back and not expect to have him be upset. Lying about who you are with after being out of town for 3 days and barely calling 3min is not just suspicious, but as a mom, even if they are under 3 is not cool. Don't forget you did this many times over the years. I am sorry I broke some boundaries, but in one case you destroyed what I read and the other you said was a trap. Suspicious behavior for whatever reason leads to suspicion. You have chosen your path, now I am choosing mine, carefully.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to post a thought too! Good idea!
Stop putting the soap I like to buy towards the front of the shelf at the grocery store. I know you're doing it by the way just a bar or two, the ones you know I buy, are near the front, perfectly aligned. The kids who work there have never 'faced' the soap. I can get my own soap, thanks very much. Yah, just because there's only one grocery store for 20 miles around doesn't mean you can continue to poke yourself into my personal space at the grocery store. It's bad enough you marched like a Gestapo in back of me like I was Hitler after you invited yourself to shop with me, and made a 'date' at YOUR favorite pizza joint where you ignored me for some idiotic game show on the t.v. (I was on a diet but went anyway because I was EXCITED you wnated to spend the evening with me, out to dinner and helping me with groceries...) Oh yah, I remember you reached across the table to take the salad dressing and it spilled and you blamed me because I had my hands on it first (it was on my side, let's face it you grabbed it and made it spill, so you could start picking on me about my 'control' issues, never LETTING you do anything (except, deploy, rock climb, ice climb, go hiking on your own, go work on your house on your own, read in bed until YOU wanted to twist my nipples when I was trying to read my own book after you complained that I never came to bed naked any more - gee I wonder why not?)
WELL, I CHANGED MY BRAND OF SOAP.
Now you can arrange all of them. :rofl:
And I might not even buy it there, I might be 'getting it somewhere else'. :lol:


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I want to post a thought too! Good idea!
> Stop putting the soap I like to buy towards the front of the shelf at the grocery store. I know you're doing it by the way just a bar or two, the ones you know I buy, are near the front, perfectly aligned. The kids who work there have never 'faced' the soap. I can get my own soap, thanks very much. Yah, just because there's only one grocery store for 20 miles around doesn't mean you can continue to poke yourself into my personal space at the grocery store. It's bad enough you marched like a Gestapo in back of me like I was Hitler after you invited yourself to shop with me, and made a 'date' at YOUR favorite pizza joint where you ignored me for some idiotic game show on the t.v. (I was on a diet but went anyway because I was EXCITED you wnated to spend the evening with me, out to dinner and helping me with groceries...) Oh yah, I remember you reached across the table to take the salad dressing and it spilled and you blamed me because I had my hands on it first (it was on my side, let's face it you grabbed it and made it spill, so you could start picking on me about my 'control' issues, never LETTING you do anything (except, deploy, rock climb, ice climb, go hiking on your own, go work on your house on your own, read in bed until YOU wanted to twist my nipples when I was trying to read my own book after you complained that I never came to bed naked any more - gee I wonder why not?)
> WELL, I CHANGED MY BRAND OF SOAP.
> Now you can arrange all of them. :rofl:
> And I might not even buy it there, I might be 'getting it somewhere else'. :lol:


Do you feel better? I sure do!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Agast84 said:


> Do you feel better? I sure do!


Awesome. Slept really well. You?
Writing is good catharsis.
Funny I had completely forgotten about that salad dressing til I really let it go.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Awesome. Slept really well. You?
> Writing is good catharsis.
> Funny I had completely forgotten about that salad dressing til I really let it go.


Lovely sleep. Last night I got mad and had to let loose. Saying these things to her again won't make it better, but saying it does make me feel better:smthumbup:


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

agast these days i have janet jacksons "what have you done for me lately" in my head and it helps


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

cabbage65 said:


> agast these days i have janet jacksons "what have you done for me lately" in my head and it helps


That sounds good to me :smthumbup:


----------

